

Army Ousts Egypt’s President - labaraka
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/04/world/middleeast/egypt.html?hp&_r=0&pagewanted=all

======
michaelwww
Dear Sir, we regret to inform you that your services as head of state are no
longer required. A security officer will allow you to gather your things and
escort you from the premises after collecting your keys.

------
chopsueyar
This "social media spreading democracy around the world" may need to be re-
evaluated soon.

